# Tea Tree Oil?



## choseck (Feb 25, 2007)

I just came across someone saying that Tea Tree Oil was good for pimples - that it really worked.  I was wondering if anyone has tried the line at The Body Shop and if they liked it or not.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Esperanza (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm using their Tea-Tree oil face mask and it's really good to purify combination/oily skins. I use it once a week or every two weeks. I already used their face wash and toner and I was quite satisfy by the results. 
But I was very disappointed by their nose mask, it's just rubbish!


----------



## Jacq-i (Feb 25, 2007)

I love tea tree oil! I have ezcema, and it really helps my hands when they start to flare up.


----------



## huggablesecret (Feb 25, 2007)

Yeah, I use the cleanser, exfoliator and their purifying mask...oh and of course tea tree oil. 
I love them! I dont use the cleanser that much, I just use it if I break out from products, it helps to calm them down a lot. I like to use the tea tree oil on just my pimples with a cotton bud (qtip?) before I go to bed, and they're usually a lot less red and appear smaller in the morning. 
Their exfoliator is my HG and I use it 3X a week. Makes little bumps under my skin disappear!


----------



## choseck (Feb 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *huggablesecret* 

 
_Yeah, I use the cleanser, exfoliator and their purifying mask...oh and of course tea tree oil. 
I love them! I dont use the cleanser that much, I just use it if I break out from products, it helps to calm them down a lot. I like to use the tea tree oil on just my pimples with a cotton bud (qtip?) before I go to bed, and they're usually a lot less red and appear smaller in the morning. 
Their exfoliator is my HG and I use it 3X a week. Makes little bumps under my skin disappear!_

 
thanks!  I'm just having problems right now with not getting them to 'calm down.' it seems like one night its better, then the next morning not so good.  Their skin products are buy 2 get 1 free right now - so maybe I should try a few products.


----------



## d_flawless (Feb 25, 2007)

i've used their scrub from the tea tree oil line and i like it, but i think it may work better if i was using more of the line...
tea tree oil on it's own though (under moisturizer, for example) works effictivately as a natural astringent to keep skin clean/bacteria free. my facialist recommended it to me and i like to add it to my routine when i can...


----------



## msmack (Feb 25, 2007)

i just buy straight up organic tea tree oil (CDN 16.00?)... i use it on pimples and cold sores...works like a charm...especially on cold sores! dont use it straight on if you have sensitive skin though, dilute with a carrier oil (jojoba, apricot kernal oil)


----------



## huggablesecret (Feb 26, 2007)

Quote:

  thanks! I'm just having problems right now with not getting them to 'calm down.' it seems like one night its better, then the next morning not so good. Their skin products are buy 2 get 1 free right now - so maybe I should try a few products.  
 
These products can be quite drying, thats why I only use the cleanser/exfoliator sometimes, just make sure you have a good moisturiser


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Mar 4, 2007)

Pure tea tree oil is really good on recent/old zit scars. I'm using it on a few I have and it takes the redness out if used regularly. I just spot apply with a q-tip.


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 9, 2007)

Very true it is perfect for pimples. TBS's skincare line the one with tea tree oill IS EXCELLENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xiahe (Apr 5, 2007)

i've used their tea tree oil spot healing gel, it seems to work pretty well, but it kind of burns when you put it on... :/


----------



## colormepretty (Dec 20, 2008)

i use 100% Tea Tree Oil on spots and it works wonderfully! i LOVE it.


----------



## AvantGardeDoll (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm glad that so many of you approve of these products. I have extremely oily skin - I can wash my face and it'll be oily within an hour or two. I wasn't sure if these products were good because before I bought them, I used to just wash my face with soap and my pores were ridiculously large. I never used facial cleansers repeatedly before because I didn't think they worked until I started using the tea tree oil and it significantly reduced the size of my pores. I honestly don't even break out anymore, and that's just from using the cleanser and toner.


----------



## dominichulinda (Dec 20, 2008)

I use tea tree oil as well ..loves it!


----------



## s0xjuicy (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm going to have to check this out, I have these really ugly pimples that won't go away [TMI; I've even tried popping them] hopefully this will work.

Anything you guys would recommend specifically?


----------



## leenybeeny (Dec 23, 2008)

I use the Body Shop Tea Tree oil directly on my pimples and it really works well.  I also have the concealer with Tea Tree Oil from them, and it does double duty as it actually works really well to conceal pimples.


----------



## Paramnesia (Dec 23, 2008)

I used 100% tea tree oil too, i find it greats for pimples and redness.


----------



## GoldenGurly02 (Dec 31, 2008)

I've used the Tea Tree Oil from The Body Shop before...which you can also buy at basically any drugstore (for cheaper?)....and like it!


----------



## mochabean (Dec 31, 2008)

Can anybody recommend an online store where I can buy 100% tree tea oil. I'm trying to find some new skincare products. And I'm looking to find a spot treatment for my acne/zits.


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Dec 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mochabean* 

 
_Can anybody recommend an online store where I can buy 100% tree tea oil. I'm trying to find some new skincare products. And I'm looking to find a spot treatment for my acne/zits._

 
Drugstore.com


----------



## zzoester (Jan 2, 2009)

I use 100% tea tree oil on blemishes and it works better than anything else I've come across!


----------



## mochabean (Jan 2, 2009)

I just bought some tree tea oil. I was able to find it in the Vitamin Aisle at my local Walmart. I'll try it and let you guys know how my skin likes it. I hope it will hlep with my breakouts. It seems to help a lot of your girls out, so hopefully my skin will like this stuff too! Thanks everyone for the suggestions!


----------



## abbey_08 (Jan 3, 2009)

tea tree oil is great for everything!


----------



## mochabean (Jan 4, 2009)

Ok guys! I just started using the tree tea oil for 2 days. I've noticed a HUGE improvement in my skin. My pores are noticeably smaller and my breakouts are much smaller. My pores especially on my nose and t-zone were so huge I could see it in the mirror. But now this same area, the pores have shrunk and is much smaller now. Now it's only day #2 for me, but I can tell my face is liking this stuff!

After cleaning my face with cleanser, I use a cotton ball with some tree tea oil on it, and wipe my whole face with it. I know some people say you need to dilute the tree tea oil and not use it alone b/c it's too strong. But my skin actually likes it. After my skin soaks up the tree tea oil, I then put a little bit of moisturizer. 

The smell is something I still need to get used to. It's pretty strong. But it's not that bad. The only thing is the scent lingers for a while before it disappears. But I already love this stuff.


----------



## BloodMittens (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *colormepretty* 

 
_i use 100% Tea Tree Oil on spots and it works wonderfully! i LOVE it._

 
Is that safe to do? :<


----------



## sparkfae (Mar 18, 2009)

I started using tea tree oil about a month ago and it works pretty well,but sometimes it doesn't seem to do much unless i apply it a few times throughout the day.i got my 2 oz bottle  from walmart for about $7.


----------



## Mizz.Coppertone (Mar 19, 2009)

It works best when applied 3-4 times a day. I use it full strength. I hate how it smells but it doesn't irritate my skin and it does shrink pimples, so I keep using it. Luckily I don't breakout alot so I don't have to smell that stuff too often!


----------



## ginger9 (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BloodMittens* 

 
_Is that safe to do? :<_

 
I have the 100% pure tea tree oil and I used it for a cystic acne once. Personally it was too strong for me, it' kinda burned my skin a bit. Not like peeling off burning but I would totally dillute it if I were to use it again. So yes, be careful with the full strength stuff. Maybe mix it with some toner or water.


----------



## NeonKitty (Mar 23, 2009)

I just very recently purchased the Body Shop tea tree oil foaming cleanser and the blemish stick.

I substitute the tea tree cleanser in place of my clinique cleanser at nighttime. 

The blemish stick is amazing. I've dotted it on my blemishes twice a day for the last couple of days and I have to say it pretty much destroys a zit within 12 hours. I love it.

I'm contemplating getting the mask because I just love masks, I have two that I use routinely already, heh.


----------



## envyxo (Mar 23, 2009)

i use 100% tea tree oil as a spot treatment (i think i got mine in the vitamin section at walmart) and it works wonders.. its a natural antiseptic so it kills the bacteria that caused the blemish in the first place... however the smell is not so pleasant..

also.. lush has a cosmetic warrior mask that contains tea tree oil in it and it works wonders to clean our poors and heal blemishes.. the smell on that isn't so pleasant either though

oh the things we endure for beauty...


----------



## SnappySarzie (Mar 24, 2009)

This stuff is a godsend - this year for some reason my chest decided to break out and was an awful mess until I discovered the hg that is tea tree oil. I use the Thursday Plantation 100% TTO. I use it undiluted on my chest but dilute it a bit with water before putting on my face as it can be quite drying. I also use the Thursday Plantation Acne Wash for my chest in the shower and found the results to be remarkable and I don't mind the smell at all.


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 26, 2009)

I've used a tea tree oil face cleanser from Trader Joes and it worked great.


----------

